# Myler bits



## jane123 (22 October 2011)

Hi  I was wondering if anyone has any experinece and opinions on using myler bits. Are they very strong/sever?


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 October 2011)

any bit can be severe in the wrong hands.. ive only  ridden one horse in a myler bit and in my opinion it  was more severe than a normal snaffle bit.  

it may just be that it didnt suit the horse i was riding as i have heard other people say they love myler bits...they are also very expensive so if you are thinking of getting one it might be worth borrowing one first to make sure your horse is happy before you spend lots of money...


----------



## rambling (22 October 2011)

Yes I have used one and found it really suited my horse and what I wanted it for. 
They come in all different " strengths " of mouthpiece starting at Level 1 going up to Level 5 . I would think you should take expert advise before using any of the "stronger" ones.
If you are just looking at different solutions a Level 1 mouthpiece would be ideal. 

Only a few are Dressage legal which may put you off and they are expensive.
Try to borrow one first to see if they suit your horse. 

The lady who fits them does not like them used with a flash or with a constant ' hold'  on the reins . The whole idea is to give a command and when the horse responds by trying to do what you asked to release and reward the horse. 
I know this is only correct riding but it is amazing how many people just keep a  grip ( not an elastic contact)on the reins and that is not how a Myler is supposed to work. 

I had the Level 1 Comfort Snaffle Eggbut with Hooks for an18 yo exhunter for hacking out in company ,where anyone might suddenly gallop off either in control or not in control. 
My old chap HATED the flash noseband and could normally be ridden just with weight aids but had no mouth left after years of being hunted by a man who used to hold on by the reins. 
The great advantage of that bit was the Independant Side Action and the fact that the nutcracker action is limited. 
It was great because if one or two of the horses pi**ed off I could use just one rein to get him listening or if the worst came to the worst to circle him.


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 October 2011)

I have my boy in a thick [18ml] lozenge Neu Schule starter bit and would let anyone ride him in that.
When he was getting a bit of flatwork and moving on, i put him in a Myler stage one, it is not severe in  educated hands.


----------



## jane123 (24 October 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Another question, and this from curiosity, (I do not need to change bits but have been chatting about different kinds with friends) can you use a standing martingale with a myler. The one I have seen has noseband attached/tigrhtend by using bit so i was wondering if standing martingale would jolt the noseband if horse throws head up?


----------



## Polotash (24 October 2011)

I love Mylers... have my polo pony in a short shank combination... it's quite strong, but i ride on a loose rein except when i need brakes so no it's not harsh ;0) Plus when you use the reins lightly you only use the hackamore piece, not the bit at all.

I'm not sure what you are talking about re the noseband, but I wonder if you mean the combination which has the hackamore piece, not a true noseband? If so I used a standing martingale when playing polo, but NOT on the hackamore piece, I added a normal caveson noseband for the standing martingale...


----------



## jane123 (24 October 2011)

Hi Thanks, yes i did mean the hackamore type piece. I have no experience with these bits but it did seem wrong to me to do this re. standing martingale. I will express this more strongly


----------



## Polotash (24 October 2011)

Good idea, I'm suprised the cord of the hackamore stands up to that, and it must give the horse a hell of a shock.

I think they look better with a cavesson noseband anyway... martingale or no martingale!


----------



## floradora09 (24 October 2011)

Often a case of love 'em or hate 'em! 

Personally, I use the comfort snaffle for dressage on my horse- he can be strong and the thinner mouthpiece helps- and he's been going really nicely in it for flatwork. However, can't use it at all out hacking, the action is all wrong and once he puts his head in the air to canter off it's very hard to stop, so in the past he has once got a sore mouth from doing this (now I never hack him out on fields in it for this reason!). 

Hope that's of some help, don't think I've really answered your question!


----------



## AngieandBen (24 October 2011)

I use a Myler loose ring comfort snaffle on Ben, I thought it one of the mildest bits you can get!  I love the mouthpieces on them, each side is independent.


----------



## Daytona (24 October 2011)

I went through many bits before trying the myler comb short shank on my sensitive mare, it's the only bit she does not grind her teeth in, anything else she is 
tense and grinds all the time. It's 
not severe in the right hands, people always talk about oh snaffles being so kind well not on a strong horse if you near breaking it's teeth to stop it. Some horses can be known to leanon the comb myler though so I have been told. I used it for show jumping only and she went lovely in it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 October 2011)

I found that I needed to buy a size down (quarter of an inch) with mylers.


----------



## charlotteemily (24 October 2011)

i love my myler bit, id recommend one to anyone. the myler bit women exlained it to me by saying a normal bit is like putin your finger on your tongue, you cant swallow. but with the myler the horses can, also each side is independent, so you pull on th right rein and the horse can only feel the right rein pulling.


----------



## Elsbells (25 October 2011)

Pressure, release and reward. 

No it's not harsh and if the horse like mine, has a small mouth it can be the answer. My girl used to run about with her head in the air. She had a dipped back and ran behind the bit, after years of being tied down I guess? Tried her in a KK and that didn't seem to help a lot. Did some research, took a good look at her and then decided on a Myler comfort with hooks.

She goes lovely in it and without the gadgets. She has become very relaxed and responsive, she can even eat in it, which was a first. It's only failing has been while on while on a group ride when I couldn't pull her up. I added the curb which weighs the bit down into it's proper shape and stops it from gapeing outwards and the problem was solved.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (26 October 2011)

I use a myler comfort egbutt for my mare, she used to have a french link snafflt but could get a bit fussy.  The myler comfort is much more stable and precise and suits her perfectly.  I think it is very mild.  We are about to try a mullen mouth snaffler for daughters cob for dressage as she has been in a mullen mouth kimblewick - I am looking forwards to seeing how it goes.  We used a bit hire company so if it doesnt suit its not too exspensive


----------



## Rocco/Branny (26 October 2011)

I ride my horse in a Myler bit and it is amazing! I don't find it severe at all and he seems to like it too


----------



## Capriole (26 October 2011)

My horse didnt like his at all, wish Id have trialed one first and saved some money. Its been in the HHO bits thread for ages trying to get rid of it lol.


----------



## ilvpippa (26 October 2011)

Mine hated the myler comfort snaffle, was ok in walk & trot, but then canter was awful, then she realised it was a different bit, she refused to go forward at all! Oh well, proves how much she loves her N/S one


----------



## somethingillremember (26 November 2011)

As previous people have said bits are only as hard as the hands holding the reins . There are quite afew bit banks out there so you can try before you buy . Anyone who sells Mylers should have gone on the bitting course that Belstane( the company that imports Myler into Europe ) run and I dont think you can sell unless you've been on the course . Whoever you buy the bit from should ask loads of questions about the horse and what you've tried etc etc and then a suitable bit suggested .... the longterm aim is not to have flashes , martingales etc on as they are not sorting why the horse carries its head high or opens its mouth ... so he'll try to tell you another way ...which usually ends up with you on the floor ! (    . If you're not sure call a Bit Bank that specialises in Mylers and see what they say/suggest .... its the cost of a phonecall .... cheaper than buying the wrong bit ! Worth looking into it as once you have the right bit they are fantastic !


----------

